# MAD~ASSED THOUGHTS & IDEAS



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Lets play, me first.........I think Im missing something


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ummmm, ok?

Is there a question? What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

That looks kinda like the JBL WGTi motor except you only have one VC in your pict and the VC is right in between both gaps in the motor which wouldn't happen under normal circumstances.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Model your idea using this software and you will
see how it behaves.

http://femm.foster-miller.net/wiki/HomePage


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Diru said:


> Lets play, me first.........I think Im missing something


Yeah, you need a gap in the voice coil - and that's already been done.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

envisionelec said:


> Yeah, you need a gap in the voice coil - and that's already been done.


A gap in the VC? You mean a dual VC with a space in between them?


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

If you've got any technical ideas, it is VERY unwise to post them on public forums. Keep to PMs (if you trust them) or talk in person. Once posted, you have a year before it becomes public domain and is no longer eligible for patenting.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

that looks like a NEO mag set up there^^^ whos is that ?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Diru said:


> that looks like a NEO mag set up there^^^ whos is that ?


Critical Mass
http://www.criticalmassaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=21


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

thadman said:


> If you've got any technical ideas, it is VERY unwise to post them on public forums. Keep to PMs (if you trust them) or talk in person. Once posted, you have a year before it becomes public domain and is no longer eligible for patenting.


Heard that I did



Diru said:


> that looks like a NEO mag set up there^^^ whos is that ?


look like not even close, but kind of maybe not really


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Here to stir **** up again ,



So why are there not many car audio amps with seperate power supplies

Like a 2 boxes kind of thing , or One Massive Box power supply feeding power to many smaller amp moduals? 

Most everything out there is going to be 25-0-25 30-0-30 35-0-35 40-0-40 45-0-45 50-0-50

so yeah and ****, and I mean a stiff supply too

Class D efficency freaks need not reply


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

If you build it they will come.

Seems like a solid idea to me.

Then again, I can picture people overloading it becasue they are too cheap to buy another one when they exceed output.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

durwood said:


> If you build it they will come.
> 
> Seems like a solid idea to me.
> 
> Then again, I can picture people overloading it becasue they are too cheap to buy another one when they exceed output.




Ummmmm, yeah thats it, not covered under warranty.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That amplifier would ensure customer loyalty, allow you to provide a modular product that can grow with the customer, support YOUR style of DSP/Processing, etc.

Why isn't it done? because people are too fekin stupid to think it would work


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Diru said:


> Here to stir **** up again ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or

http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewtopic.php?t=388&mforum=petereuro


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys are making me come out of my retirement...   

My dad built an amp sort of like this back in the early 90's for one of his customers.
One case had the power supply that pushed two separated output modules.
The power supply was simple humongous, dual 10" push-pull fans for cooling.
Nearly everything was custom made, Too expensive but each module was driving 32 8ohm sub drivers in one of these. Basically a concert show on wheels...









Crazy old times... lol


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

thylantyr said:


> or
> 
> http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewtopic.php?t=388&mforum=petereuro



Thought of this stuff over 20 years ago useing batteries on home audio amps of the day , like soundcraftsman, radio crap and pioneer. Back then the batteries to cost to performance sucked to much. Not that it couldn't be done.

Today would be a lot easier to pull off a batt powered amp , with an applied batt charger, yada yada.





So Chad lets do this thing .




DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got it {slaps the forhead}. Make a power supply so you can take [pulling out my ass] A-500 , EP1500 or EP2500 examples to make any one of them a mobile amp. Hell if the modual was the right size one could gut the AC supply and pack a power modual into it.

Damn I'm good


----------

